# Goat Eye color



## QoTL (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi guys!

Just a quick question for you.

I don't know the exact background of my little doeling. Mom is alpine- something (her mother was part alpine and part?, and her father was part alpine and part ?), father was Alpine/Sanaan/La Mancha.

She is now 2 weeks old. Mom has golden eyes. Dad had very yellow golden eyes. Baby still has light blue eyes.

The lady burning her horns commented on it, but I just thought it was normal since most baby animals seem to be born with blue eyes. She thought there might be Nigerian somewhere in the background, which isn't out of the question (mom is only 27" tall, and honestly dwarfed by the Alpines I see at shows)

So my question is: at what age does a goat's eye color change to their 'adult' color?

Here's the baby pic:


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

She sure looks like she has some Nigerian, the smallness of her muzzle - shorter head for one, and then the blue eyes. For her eyes to actually be blue, and they sure look truly blue, one of her parents must have at least a fleck of blue in their eyes, according to the ND Genetics website. I don't know if that's a recessive thing in Alpines or not though. I don't think eye color changes that much with maturation. She sure is adorable! Do you have any pics of her parents?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't know about the eyes...but she is a beautiful baby...total cuteness


----------



## Patt (May 18, 2003)

I have one that is half Nubian half alpine with blue eyes too and I was wondering if they would stay that way. All of the babies had pale greyish eyes but they are starting to turn color. His haven't so far though.


----------



## QoTL (Jun 5, 2008)

Here are my baby's parents...

Her mother (alpine/something x alpine/something). She's pregnant in this pic:











Dad (Alpine/Sanaan X La Mancha):


----------



## QoTL (Jun 5, 2008)

Minelson said:


> I don't know about the eyes...but she is a beautiful baby...total cuteness


Thanks! We are totally in love with her!!


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

we have alpine babies here for the first time - and their eyes are exceptionally light and blue in color. I checked with the alpine breeder we got the dam from and were told that alpine kids have eyes that change color as they age. So no knowing what color your little doeling will have for a few months.

cute!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

She is adorable no matter what mix is in her parents but her mom looks & sounds to me like she might have some Nigierian in her.
I have Nigerians & I think what ever color there eyes are when born are the color they always are. I don't think they change but don't know anything about the other breeds eyes.
I'm going to watch all my new babies eyes thought to make sure though & see if any change. Don't ever remember it happening before.


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

She's a pretty doe, is she yours? Check her eyes for a spot or speck of blue somewhere.


----------



## Idahoe (Feb 4, 2006)

I had mini LaMancha kids born with blue eyes that slowly became light yellow by seven or eight months old.


----------

